# Wondering about Nexgard side effects



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We've used Nexgard for about 1.5 years now. Any flea/tick treatment has its risks but Frontline and Advantage did absolutely nothing to the fleas in our area so we switched to pills. We haven't seen anymore fleas, even when our other local family members pets on topicals got infested with fleas. About 6 months ago our older Golden suffered an apparent seizure and so he was taken off Nexgard because it lists neurological issues as one of the side effects. He hasn't had another episode, but he was on Nexgard for a year before the seizure. Now he uses Vectra, which is another topical treatment.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I've had Maverick on Nexgard for over a year now and no issues, he loves it. 

Always hated a topical application for him so glad my vet recommended this chewable for Maverick.


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

It could have been a coincidence, but she seems much happier and healthier now being off the nexgard. She has more energy and a great appetite again, and is back to being her happy golden crazy self.

It could very well not have anything to do with the nexgard, but I don't feel good about it. We may well try it again in the future if needed, but right now I will stick with the topical and daily flea combing. 

Good to hear no one else has had any issues tho, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Glimmer had some side-effects with Nexgard, when she was a very young puppy. It was the first flea/tick medication that she was given and she became very itchy. Just by chance one of the vet-techs at my vet also had a similar side-effect with her dog so the office had seen that response before.  Poor peach, I really felt bad that trying to do something to keep her safe turned out to make her feel crummy. Since it's internal we used benadryl and then changed to a topical for subsequent months. 

You can see the label here, and loss of appetite is listed. I think this is a good medication, but just like anything else some dogs will have reactions. 

About A Delicious Beef-Flavored Chew That Dogs Love | NexGard® (afoxolaner)
IMPORTANT SAFETY INFORMATION:

NexGard is for use in dogs only. The most frequently reported adverse reactions include vomiting, dry/flaky skin, diarrhea, lethargy, and lack of appetite. The safe use of NexGard in pregnant, breeding or lactating dogs has not been evaluated. Use with caution in dogs with a history of seizures


----------



## Rilelen (Jan 11, 2015)

We're actually about to go back ON Nexgard. Abby was on it as a puppy, and did really well. We've been trying other stuff for a while (for cost reasons mostly), but none have been as effective as Nexgard, so we'll be going back to it once we've finished our current supply of Advantix.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

We all love our dogs and do the best and then more to ensure that we give them the best possible life and health.

That said, *Please* consider very carefully what ingesting insecticides and neurotoxins, either orally or subcutaneously may be doing to that dog you love with all your heart: 

The Dangers Of Flea And Tick Products

Flea and Tick Product Ingredients: What You Should Know : The Humane Society of the United States

Dangers of Flea and Tick Problems

Flea and Tick Medicine Poisoning in Dogs | petMD

Is Frontline Harmful To Your Dog? - Dogs Naturally Magazine

There are many more articles on this subject.

Please remember that these agents, are NOT preventing fleas or ticks....they are killing them when the go to feed on our dogs by ingesting the pesticides/neurotixins that are now in our dogs blood stream.Just imagine if these drugs are killing fleas and ticks which attach to our dogs,what these "medications" are doing to our dogs and all their internal organs.


----------



## DogsBestFriend1 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey everyone, please be careful when using Nexgard chewables and do your research first. Dogs Naturally Magazine has a great post about the dangers of using Nexgard, Bravecto & Simparica on your dogs. 

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/bravecto-nexgard-simparica-oral-flea-tick-preventives-safe/

If Nexgard destroys a pest's nervous system, imagine what it can do to your dog? We all love our four legged friends and want to make sure they are using the safest products out there. There are so many ways to naturally treat your dog before you turn to harsh chemicals. I have been using an essential oil tick repellent for a while now and it has worked wonderfully. Check out the recipes below.

https://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.c...e-a-bad-idea-and-4-natural-repellent-recipes/


----------

